# Fraps inkl. Soundaufnahme und Teamspeak gleichzeitig



## wolkentaenzer (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat der eine oder andere von Euch bereits Erfahrung gesammelt und kann mir helfen.
Hier mein Problem:
Ich möchte Ingamevideos mit Sound aufnehmen. Das funktioniert mit Fraps auch sehr gut. Dazu muss ich aber die Funktion "Stereomix" aktivieren, sonst wird gar kein Sound aufgenommen. Gleichzeitig möchte ich nebenbei noch Teamspeak benutzen. Dieses scheint sich aber mit "Stereomix" zu beissen, da dann alle Geräusche/ Sound auch im TS an die Mitspieler übertragen wird.

Kennt jemand das Problem und hat Erfahrung, welche Schraube/ Einstellung ich ändern muss?
Ich benutze zur Zeit WinXP als OS, werde aber wohl bald auf Win7 umsteigen.

Danke für Hilfe
Stefan


----------



## Niranda (29. Januar 2010)

Push-2-Talk?^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. Januar 2010)

Also bei "Detectet best sound input" msus normal Mirkofon oder mit input was dranstehen.

Dann nimmt es normal nur das vom Mikro auf und bei "Use Windows input" das was du hörst + dien Mikro.

Teamspeak sollte das auch aufzeichnen.


Aber habe selebr das Problem das seit meinem neuen Motherboard (GA-MA770-UD3) bei beiden das gleiche
dransteht nämlich "Default (Realtek HD Audio Input) und damit kann ich nur mein Mikro aufzeichnen und den
InGame Sound nicht.


----------



## Niranda (29. Januar 2010)

Hier das neue iPad!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorda (29. Januar 2010)

@Niranda

What the ... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@TE

Das Problem habe ich seit Win7 auch...

Hörst du über Headset oder Boxen? Front oder Motherboard Eingang?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (1. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Anscheinend handelte es sich dabei um einen Bug der für Windows Vista und 7 gefixt wurde:



> Ventrilo & TeamSpeak users have long wanted a way to record their microphone and speakers at the same time. For Windows 7 and Vista we've added realtime sound mixing to our video recording so you can now capture both sides of the conversation!



Anscheinend gab es keine Lösung für XP. Da ich am WE auf Win7 umgestiegen bin hat sich das Problem auch schon selber gelöst. Ich habs schon getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei.

@Terrorda: Ich benutze ein Headset an den hinteren Ausgängen am Motherboard.

Vielen Dank


----------

